# Which are you?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Chocolate(kinky), vanilla(not so kinky), or strawberry(the inbetweenish... )


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm open to just about anything my wife wants to do, and I have a list of things I want to try sometime with my wife... but nothing super extreme (i.e. no gag balls and whips).


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Chocolate.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

So you would probably be strawberry...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Chocolate.


Kinda figured that with you..


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Gaia said:


> So you would probably be strawberry...


Yep strawberry for sure. Though if my wife wanted chocolate, well dog gonnit I'm gonna be Mr. Chocolate to the best of my ability!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> I'm open to just about anything my wife wants to do, and I have a list of things I want to try sometime with my wife... but nothing super extreme (i.e. no gag balls and whips).


Yep, me too. Except not with your wife.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I think the main thing is that people's kinks click. No such thing as "too kinky" or "too vanilla", the main thing is that people click on that.

Alas, so rarely happens


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol true


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Yep, me too. Except not with your wife.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I clicked strawberry, but I think my idea of strawberry is probably a lot of people's idea of chocolate. My idea of chocolate includes some welts that won't heal all that quickly if you know what I mean. Like Browncoat, I'd happily administer said welts if asked for, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Neapolitan


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Lon, Nicely said!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "(i.e. no gag balls and whips)"
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Yeah I've got a bit of a phobia around my breathing holes getting plugged up. Whips... well I think that part is self explanatory.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Lon, Nicely said!


:iagree:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Rocky road, baby ... rocky road.

Like the AV by the way. I'm a sucker for ophidian eyes.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Lon said:


> Neapolitan


Dang it, someone beat me to it!


----------



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

Dark, pure chocolate! Pants down, I mean, hands down! Sexually, I don't imagine there is anything I won't do...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Like the AV by the way. I'm a sucker for ophidian eyes.


Thank you. I didn't know what ophidian was so had to look it up lol. Are you into magic the gathering? (Hubby thinks you may be.)


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

there aint a darn thing i wouldn't do if the wife wanted it,NOW getting her to want it is a different story


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Strawberry


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Thank you. I didn't know what ophidian was so had to look it up lol. Are you into magic the gathering? (Hubby thinks you may be.)


I am familiar with the game. But ... the first time I came across the word was in a Robert E. Howard, Conan story; many, many years ago.

I do some writing, so I like 3 dollar words. Grew up with allergies, so my pets were of the ophidian and saurian variety ... God bless my mother.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I see... and yeah.. allergies suck . Hubby has em but thankfully not to any animals.. just things like cotton wood trees, maple trees, ect.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

95% cocoa solids


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm... no vanilla's so far....


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Most likely strawberry, lots and lots of strawberry though. And I would at least try some chocolate if the wife wanted to. I guess a lot just depends on what chocolate is exactly.

If it involves "bringing out the gimp". No thanks


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know, either vanilla or strawberry maybe. I think I'll vote strawberry. I'm really confused right now because my wife chose a pretty low point in our marriage to suddenly reveal that she's really, really chocolate in your terms. She's into some things I'd never heard of, newly revealed after 10 years of marriage. I guess compared to her I'm vanilla.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Chocolate covered strawberry.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nilla


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

(refer to 2nd's avatar)


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> (refer to 2nd's avatar)


sorry lon, but i AINT gettin on top of you :/

aint on the bottom either


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

well sorry 2nd time I wasn't going to have you anyway, was thinking of a different variety of cherry - just wanted to borrow your avatar pic is all


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Who knew ice cream flavors could bring out the naughty naughty in so many folks.

:rofl:


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Milk chocolate though a long time ago I was very vanilla.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

jaquen said:


> Chocolate covered strawberry.


I like this...

I was going to say I was strawberry with chocolate sprinkles


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my nickname would be hershey if i had an outlet (or inlet) for it


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Strawberry here. I enjoy a little bit of this and a little bit of that.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm gonna take this in a different outlook...

I'm more like cookie dough, at first you'll think I'm leading with plain old cream... But as you dig deeper, you'll find bits of chocolate chip cookie dough bursting with flavor crystals... Soon, you'll think to yourself, "What have I done?" but you go along with it, realizing you just can't stop til you have it all...

You Have Been Mind F**ked


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I think the main thing is that people's kinks click. No such thing as "too kinky" or "too vanilla", the main thing is that people click on that.
> 
> Alas, so rarely happens


:iagree: Just like beauty, kinky and vanilla are a matter of perspective. 

For example, some women are disgusted with giving oral or swallowing. They would view those acts as kinky, while I see those same sex acts as vanilla. 

I can't even vote on that poll because I don't know what the parameters are for each category. I think group sex, handcuffs, whips or golden showers are kinky. I wouldn't do any of those things.

This forum shows me time and time again how blessed my husband and I are to have a great sex life. :smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This forum shows me we need to have ice-cream in the freezer!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> nilla


Yeah. Right.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Who knew ice cream flavors could bring out the naughty naughty in so many folks.
> 
> :rofl:


With this group, a discussion of saltine crackers and tomato soup can turn naughty naughty!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> With this group, a discussion of saltine crackers and tomato soup can turn naughty naughty!


Personally I like my soup slightly steamy. And I have a method of licking/nibbling the salt off the crackers before dunking them. Yum! Tomato soup is good!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

No-one voted Vanilla?

I know hubs wouldn't consider me vanilla... but I may just have to select it to show that Vanilla might just be highly underrated.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How does one define "vanilla" anyway?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

2 positions, in the dark, dislikes oral of any kind. Extreme vanilla thinks anything other Than missionary is bad.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My definition of "vanilla" isn't necessarily boring. Vanilla is actually one of my favorite flavors. When I think of a vanilla person, form a sexual stand point, I just think of "mild". They can have great, satisfying sex, just like you can have great, satisfying vanilla ice cream. Two people can have incredible "vanilla" sex. But the sex isn't going to involve a ton of bold, spicy flavors.



3leafclover said:


> I have a different definition of vanilla. That sounds more like Victorian-esque sexual repression. To me, vanilla is "normal" sex...any position and including oral sex and anal sex. No kinky stuff like roleplay or BDSM or fetishes thrown in the mix. Nothing too out of the ordinary, but it can still be hot and passionate.


I think an incredible amount of people, even today, would automatically classify any woman who enjoys anal play as "strawberry", at he very least.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> How 'bout sandwiched in the middle?


Well he did say he was vanilla, so the middle is where he belongs I guess.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Well, I like vanilla but thank goodness for a wide variety of toppings. *Especially nutz.*


BAM!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Yeah. Right.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Personally I like my soup slightly steamy. And I have a method of licking/nibbling the salt off the crackers before dunking them. Yum! Tomato soup is good!


What'd I tell ya?


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there a "chocolate covered strawberry" option?  I'd say that's me and my W.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm so foxy, I can make vanilla sexy.

I would not describe my husband and I as vanilla. 

...but, I chose vanilla because I think there's gotta be misrepresentation in this vote. So either those that are vanilla, are too shy to say they are (because look at how it's sometimes referred to in such a negative way), or aren't coming to forums such as Sex in Marriage in the first place. I don't think there's anything wrong with vanilla if it suits the couple and both are satisfied.

Missionary can be hot in it's own right. It's not one of my favorites but still, the reason I voted vanilla is to welcome others to open up more. Some might be happy with vanilla, some might not know how to expand beyond it but have the desire to do so. In the dark, wearing boots that rest on top of his shoulders and licking vanilla ice-cream? It's a start!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

3leafclover said:


> I could upgrade enjoying anal play to strawberry for women. What about for straight men? Would you consider that chocolate or strawberry?


Definitely chocolate.

And I like me some chocolate from time to time.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

...been sooo long, I don't even remember.


----------

